# rodded thru a vent in the ceiling



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I had to undo the no-hub clamps in the ceiling of the ladies locker room at a nuke. If you went through the c/o, the rod skipped over the cross and went up into the vent of the drinking fountain. We rodded thru 4 sinks and the fountain, and the rod would come out the c/o. I got a brainstorm and got into the ceiling, and a tee was right there. Pulled the tee off, stood on a 8' ladder and the* General *_Speed-Rooter _opened it up. I figured the chimp installing plumber used a cross for the drain, and a cross for the vent bar. Thank goodness the vent riser wasn't offset. The 2" vent was full of rust scale. Maybe the water vapor traveling up, because there was an updraft, causes the scale to form, and it slowly fell back into the drain pipe, clogging up over a period of years.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Improvise, adapt, overcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

O.T.S.S., I say again, O.T.S.S.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> O.T.S.S., I say again, O.T.S.S.



What's that mean, cuz?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Only The Strong Survive.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*noway not in chicoland*

I'm really surprised anything could actually be wrong in IL,especially with cast iron.j/k:laughing: but not really:laughing::jester:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Improvise, adapt, overcome. :thumbsup:


Hooah!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's not the cast iron, it's the cross used instead of a double wye.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> It's not the cast iron, it's the cross used instead of a double wye.


 Oh I thought you said the scale from the cast iron was causing it to clogg.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Yikes!!! You stood on top of an 8' ladder with the twisty end of a speed rooter! Obviously you had help? Must have run the cable through an 8' section of pvc with a 45* and a short piece into the ci? Please tell me you weren't on top of a ladder trying to operate a cable machine by yourself?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Oh I thought you said the scale from the cast iron was causing it to clogg.


You're right, but if a double wye was used instead of cross, it would have been a cinch to rod.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Yikes!!! You stood on top of an 8' ladder with the twisty end of a speed rooter! Obviously you had help? Must have run the cable through an 8' section of pvc with a 45* and a short piece into the ci? Please tell me you weren't on top of a ladder trying to operate a cable machine by yourself?


I am sorry, it was this machine.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A cleanout in the wall above the highest fixture would have been nice too.


----------

